# Intermittent Oil Light Flashing



## lorge1989 (Sep 3, 2008)

So my oil light comes on every now and then. Checked oil, its at the right level and the car runs fine/ sounds fine. Everything checks out.

Update sort of. Just change oil, oil filter and seafoamed the car yesterday. Notice it more in the higher RPMs than anything.

Like 2 weeks ago I think I heard a buzzing but it was loud. Thinking maybe the buzzer is not working so it actually could be going off. 

Sorry for the ignorance I just picked up this car yesterday.


----------



## lorge1989 (Sep 3, 2008)

Come on what is the name of that piece some one has to know! Bump!


----------



## CajunSpike (Mar 11, 2009)

*Its crankcase recirculation*

In the valve cover, theres a hole. Under the hole is an oil screen. On top the hole is that round part to capture the crankcase gases. The gases then are sucked back into the intake to be burned properly.
That wouldn't affect the oil pressure. I have read stories that the oil pressure sending unit on top the oil filter does this flashing as it gets old and the spring softens up. The remedy is to change the sensor on top the oil filter.


----------



## lorge1989 (Sep 3, 2008)

Thanks you for explain that for me but what is the piece that goes in the hole on the top of the valve cover. Like do you know a specific name of the part because I can't really look for a replacement with out a name ha :thumbup:


----------



## dogyouare (Aug 10, 2009)

it is called pcv (Positive Crankcase Ventilation).

now umm explain simply why u want to change this? it will not cause ur oil light. it will make it lose vac. 

Now umm for ur oil....
when it blink with no buz means ur oil pressure is kinda low. when it buzz it means ur oil press is too low.

ok so when u idle (low rpm even moving) the car if the light comes on means:
ur oil pump is going bad (common on high milage car)
ur sensor is going bad (one on the head(driver side))
ur bearing is bad
ur oil is too thin (more likely in hotter temp)
ur oil filter is cloged(less likely)

when u drive and it comes on there is something wrong.... 
please more info


----------



## dogyouare (Aug 10, 2009)

including the metal cylinder which is a little rusty, possibly fuel pump

its called isv (idle stabilizer valve) it idle ur car. it lets air bypass tb so that ur car can idle and not die out.


----------



## lorge1989 (Sep 3, 2008)

dogyouare said:


> it is called pcv (Positive Crankcase Ventilation).
> 
> now umm explain simply why u want to change this? it will not cause ur oil light. it will make it lose vac.
> 
> ...


It came on when I started to drive the car but seemed once the car warmed up it went away. And I want to change this because at the end of the hose where it goes into the valve cover the seal is really lose and it practically falls out.



dogyouare said:


> including the metal cylinder which is a little rusty, possibly fuel pump
> 
> its called isv (idle stabilizer valve) it idle ur car. it lets air bypass tb so that ur car can idle and not die out.


Thank you!


----------



## lorge1989 (Sep 3, 2008)

Finally pics of the actual car in question. 

What it looks like in:









A gentle tug and its out:


----------



## antichristonwheels (Jun 14, 2001)

pull your oil pan

clean or replace the oil pump pickup screen or just get a new pump.

the screens clog if the oil is not changed enough.


----------



## dogyouare (Aug 10, 2009)

umm better pic please and thats looks custom and watz up with all the ground on the head?


----------



## lorge1989 (Sep 3, 2008)

antichristonwheels said:


> pull your oil pan
> 
> clean or replace the oil pump pickup screen or just get a new pump.
> 
> the screens clog if the oil is not changed enough.


Alright, thanks.



dogyouare said:


> umm better pic please and thats looks custom and watz up with all the ground on the head?


I'm not 100% sure but I think its just the dummy gages for the voltage, afr and a few others that are hooked up like that.


----------



## dogyouare (Aug 10, 2009)

lorge1989 said:


> Alright, thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not 100% sure but I think its just the dummy gages for the voltage, afr and a few others that are hooked up like that.


ok wow but it kinda looks like sparkplug wire...:screwy:


----------



## dogyouare (Aug 10, 2009)

oh and hey u can ge that pice(seal) from the dealership


----------



## lorge1989 (Sep 3, 2008)

dogyouare said:


> oh and hey u can ge that pice(seal) from the dealership


Just picked it up from a junkyard today for like 5 bucks. Not just that but a few other hoses too :thumbup:

Thanks tho


----------



## lorge1989 (Sep 3, 2008)

Back from the dead. 

What are some signs that my oil pump would be going?

I don't think it could be the low pressure sensor because most of the time it comes on when i get over 2500 rpms and that is the high pressure sensor from what I read.

So question is high pressure sensor or oil pump?

Also in an unrelated question, I believe, I get a lot of vibration above 3500. No the wheels or anything I am sure of that. Might be the exhaust but that is doubtful as well. My front motor mount had a bolt missing and that was replaced and seems to drive better, but I haven't check any of the other motor mounts.

TIA


----------



## hessiandave (Jul 5, 2009)

If your oil light is flashing and buzzing, the high pressure sensor may be to blame. (Sensor on top of the oil filter flange)

If it is just flashing while you're driving and not buzzing, the lowpressure sensor might be out(located on the rightside/drivers side of the head.)


Looks like you need a new pcv grommet, not more than a few bucks. Take the old one out, make sure the rubber doesn't fall into the valve cover. Get the new one and push it in and that's that.

Get a high pressure oil sensor, again only a few bucks. (Its the sensor on top of your oil filter flange) takes 2 minutes to take off and torqe a new one on there.

Also try switching to a thicker oil. I use 10w40 in mine. get a decent oil filter (mann, mahle, mobil1.) Stay away from fram junk. 


Check out germanautoparts.com
For the stuff you may need.

Worse comes to worse and you're still getting all the buzzers and lights, pull the oil pan off and check the pump pickup screen. But if you're already in there fiddling around, you might as well pop a new oil pump in there.(if your budget allows)

Hope this helps


----------



## dogyouare (Aug 10, 2009)

lorge1989 said:


> Back from the dead.
> 
> What are some signs that my oil pump would be going?
> 
> ...


well there is no real way but to change it. the low oil can be casued my many thing. such as:
1. pickup tube screen clog.
2. bearing gone bad. 
3. filter cloged. 
and more but those are common.

do your self a favor go to autozone or advance and get there oil pressure test. test it out and report back. by test i mean.... idle press. 1g press 2g press and such on.
ok so check all the bolt make sure they are tightened. and umm... u might want to start looking at new motor bushing.


----------



## dogyouare (Aug 10, 2009)

dogyouare said:


> well there is no real way but to change it. the low oil can be casued my many thing. such as:
> 1. pickup tube screen clog.
> 2. bearing gone bad.
> 3. filter cloged.
> ...


and oh no buzz mean low oil press. buzz means high press. does it buzz? only in certan rpm think around 2.5k the high oil press gets read but when in lower rpm car ignores it and only looks at the low. 

my friend had the same problem.


----------



## lorge1989 (Sep 3, 2008)

hessiandave said:


> If your oil light is flashing and buzzing, the high pressure sensor may be to blame. (Sensor on top of the oil filter flange)
> 
> If it is just flashing while you're driving and not buzzing, the lowpressure sensor might be out(located on the rightside/drivers side of the head.)
> 
> ...


I replaced the grommet and it is all good in there now. There is not buzzing going on, just flashing periodically. I can't really find a pattern when it goes off or when it isn't. I'll have to scoop up a high pressure sensor and I bought the car with a Royal Purple filter and only plan on using the Mann one when I change my oil next.

Thanks for the help :thumbup:




dogyouare said:


> well there is no real way but to change it. the low oil can be casued my many thing. such as:
> 1. pickup tube screen clog.
> 2. bearing gone bad.
> 3. filter cloged.
> ...


I will def look into that pressure test. I think I can get one at Harbor Freight for cheap. 

Oh and the screen that you are talking about where is that located? When I was swapping out the PVC grommet I saw a metal screen with a little debris in it but it didn't look bad. 

Thanks 


dogyouare said:


> and oh no buzz mean low oil press. buzz means high press. does it buzz? only in certan rpm think around 2.5k the high oil press gets read but when in lower rpm car ignores it and only looks at the low.
> 
> my friend had the same problem.


No buzzin, but seems like it is more prone to start blinking when I get up to around 3.5 or 4k


----------



## dogyouare (Aug 10, 2009)

yea the screen u talk about is the pcv screen it there so oil dont get sucked out. u dont have to worry about that pice. the screen that i talk about is the oil pickup tube. to get to it u need to...
1. take the oil pan off
2. take the oil pump off (i think there are 2 or 3 bolt).
3. inspect and clean. and make sure there are no snaped pice on the piastic thing.

now if u do all this its recommanded that u get new oil pan gasket. and if u really want get a new pump. ur already there. but if ur on budget then... dont worry.

and u dont have to buy the tester go rent them 100% full refund on their rent a tool.

to test there are 3 test point 2 on the oil flage (where the filter goes) and 1 on the head.
i recommand u to use the head. it ez to get to. 

and if u wanna know where the oil sensor are at....

low- on the driver side of the head.
high- on oil flage in the back side.
and there is a hole in front of the high pressure. its usually pluged unless u had mfa. there would be a temp sensor there. but all of the oil sensor is 1 prong. and on older car they used hard plastic where they melt and it hard to remove and u could damage that... on newer car they improved they now use rubber.


----------



## mrgoon (Jul 11, 2005)

Cheapist way would be to try using 15W40 oil. Ive seen may vw's with this problem and most of the time when you switch to this oil it solves it, well at least on my mine and my friends 8v's. Also my shop forman says the same thing to try first. Give it a shot


----------



## lorge1989 (Sep 3, 2008)

dogyouare said:


> yea the screen u talk about is the pcv screen it there so oil dont get sucked out. u dont have to worry about that pice. the screen that i talk about is the oil pickup tube. to get to it u need to...
> 1. take the oil pan off
> 2. take the oil pump off (i think there are 2 or 3 bolt).
> 3. inspect and clean. and make sure there are no snaped pice on the piastic thing.
> ...


 Thanks for the info. I think I will just replace the oil pump and the two sensors when I get the time and money. 



mrgoon said:


> Cheapist way would be to try using 15W40 oil. Ive seen may vw's with this problem and most of the time when you switch to this oil it solves it, well at least on my mine and my friends 8v's. Also my shop forman says the same thing to try first. Give it a shot


 For some reason I thought you said 5w30. So last night I seafoamed and did an oil change with 5w30 fully syn. Now after the seafoam the oil light went off for a bit, and then today when I started driving it stayed off for a while til the engine was warm/I dipped into the higher RPMs. 

I'm going try the high pressure sensor first then go from there.


----------



## tnewsomj (Mar 26, 2008)

go to your local autparts store and ask for a high pressure oil switch/sensor sounds like ur problem if its just doing it in the higher rpms happened to me b4 and its like 8 bucks


----------

